# Purchase Large Canson Mi-Tientes Sheets



## Mummyscurse

Hello to all, from a dedicated pastel artist.

A couple years ago, I decided to add some very large pieces of pastel art to my repetoire, and since I was pleased with the Canson Mi-Tientes 19 x 25 sheets, I simply switched to Canson's monster sheets... roughly 28 x 39.

Now, I'm finding it impossible to locate an online dealer, who carries these super-size sheets. Pearl Arts was a source, but even their limited selections, are always "out-of-stock", with no immediate supply expected.

Are any of you working in this scale... my drawings average 24" x 36" in size... and willing to offer any suggestions, as to a source for these large pastel papers, or their equivalents?


----------

